# Hard to believe I made this video five-years ago!



## MSTCNC (May 27, 2012)

Two of my favorite things... Let Li and Breaking Benjamin. This was a fun afternoon, and my first attempt at video editing and synching to audio. ENJOY!!!

[video=youtube_share;xDKIjzFclZo]http://youtu.be/xDKIjzFclZo[/video]


----------



## MSTCNC (May 28, 2012)

Is this video showing up for everyone???


----------



## mmartist (May 28, 2012)

I don't see it. A messege appeares that it was blocked by FOX or EMI or something like that


----------



## MSTCNC (May 28, 2012)

FARG! OK, thanks... guess I'm the only one that can see it...

Grrr! YouTube sucks...


----------

